# Sept 14...My day for RAI



## AndiB

Hi...Well tomorrow is my day...receiving my glowing pill. 
I will post my out come and I am sure it will be a positive one.


----------



## GD Women

*IT* will be a positive one because *YOU *are a positive one.

Can't wait to here all about it.


----------



## Andros

AndiB said:


> Hi...Well tomorrow is my day...receiving my glowing pill.
> I will post my out come and I am sure it will be a positive one.


Hope you are doing well and we all will be anxious to hear from you. Just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AndiB

Hi Andros and GD Women...so far, so good. Im just relaxing and enjoying my alone time right now for the next two days. My dosage was low...7.76. I am told I have no cancer (had two RAIU), no nodules/goiters, the thyroid is not even swollen. My uptake was kind of high at 56%. 
My teenager son is freaking out right now with me taking RAI...he is shoving towels under the crack of his door. Lol...
Im drinking a ton of water right now and sucking on lemon drops...My son is making me lunch and I am doing good. 
I believe I made the right choice to do RAI. I kept going back and forth with surgery vs. RAI. We will see??? 
GD Women, where do you live in California? I live in Orange County, California.


----------



## Andros

AndiB said:


> Hi Andros and GD Women...so far, so good. Im just relaxing and enjoying my alone time right now for the next two days. My dosage was low...7.76. I am told I have no cancer (had two RAIU), no nodules/goiters, the thyroid is not even swollen. My uptake was kind of high at 56%.
> My teenager son is freaking out right now with me taking RAI...he is shoving towels under the crack of his door. Lol...
> Im drinking a ton of water right now and sucking on lemon drops...My son is making me lunch and I am doing good.
> I believe I made the right choice to do RAI. I kept going back and forth with surgery vs. RAI. We will see???
> GD Women, where do you live in California? I live in Orange County, California.


When you make the choice you think is best for you, it is the right choice. Relax and chill. Hope you have a good book, cable TV and anything else your heart desires.


----------



## GD Women

AndiB said:


> GD Women, where do you live in California? I live in Orange County, California.


Hi AndiB!
I use to live in Orange County eons ago. I live further north in Kern County. High desert mountain lake area. We are having a big fire the last three days and only 10% contained and 5,100 acres burned. Has it been on the TV news in your area (L.A. news)? The fire is a little ways from me so I am safe for now.

Thanks for the up date and glad you are doing well at this point. Keep in tune with your body and if it feels off, it is never wrong to call the doctor. Although, I think you'll be OK. Pamper yourself you deserve it. Your son is funny - what is going to do with those towels after. 

I think you made the right choice for you and your thyroid situation. You are beginning your journey to healing. Keep us up dated.


----------



## AndiB

Hi GD Women,

I have been watching TV, but really not the NEWS...It is depressing to me sometimes and thought it was best not to watch it yesterday to keep my spirits positive. I will today though...I feel very good today. They only thing is my right eye is very slighly swollen, it has always been like that before RAI. It is not getting worse and hope it doesnt! It has been a concern to me. I am faithly using my eye drops that have been described to me and maybe it that, that is keeping it controlled?

I am glad you are not by the fire. Keep safe! I remember our Yorba Linda fire a couple of years ago that we had. It was awful. I have asthma and the smoke was horrible for me. I'll keep you posted. I am good right now. I actually feel energetic for once.


----------



## AndiB

Still doing GREAT!!! I got my CD and Radiology Report today on my thyroid. It indicated my right lobe is slightly larger than the left lobe. Uptake 37.6% and 56.6%. Consistent with Graves hyperthyroidism. No definitive hot or cold nodules. I pray things continue to heal smoothly. Tomorrow I am out of isolation...Yeah!!!


----------



## CareBear3030

Glad you are doing well!!

I'm curious... if you only had 7, almost 8.... then if I get 100 or 150 for having cancer shouldnt my qt period be quadrupled at least?

This RAI is freaking me out!


----------



## Andros

AndiB said:


> Still doing GREAT!!! I got my CD and Radiology Report today on my thyroid. It indicated my right lobe is slightly larger than the left lobe. Uptake 37.6% and 56.6%. Consistent with Graves hyperthyroidism. No definitive hot or cold nodules. I pray things continue to heal smoothly. Tomorrow I am out of isolation...Yeah!!!


Good deal!! You sound terrific!!! We are all very happy for you.

When do you see the doctor next for labs and such? When do you anticipate being placed on thryoxine replacement; did the doctor comment?


----------



## AndiB

Hi CareBare3030,

I also freaked out on RAI...It just doesnt sound good to digest radioactive, but nuclear meds is our time. If the research showed a huge amount of people getting RAI caused other issues/cancer, they would not still be using it for the last 50 years.

How long is your qt? I was told 2 days and 3 days with pregnant or small children. I am sure with a higher dosage of RAI it would be a little longer, 7 days right? You will do great with RAI, just stay positive about it. I wish you luck and my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Please write back and let us know how you are doing. hugs4

Andros,

Thank you! I go next Tuesday for lab work. My Internal Medicine Dr. is simply the best. Ive been with her for 20 years. I have full confidence in her and know she will stay on top of my tests and levels. Knowing her she will have me go every week. I will keep you posted. Im not thrilled with my Endo Dr. As of this evening...I have a slight tightening of my neck...just a little. Maybe I need more lemon drops to suck on. Other than that nothing...energetic, happy, eyes look good, lost some weight, overall feelin good! hugs3


----------



## CareBear3030

They told me 5 days, but I opted to be hospitalized since they said I couldnt go to a hotel. Because of my 4 children, one of which is 20 months, I'm not comfortable at all staying at home. Too risky, and tortorous on the both of us. The hospital will use a geiger counter to see when I'll be safe to go home. Although, If the stuff has a half life of 8 days I cant see how it could be near a safe level at least before 14 days - half at 8 days, then 4 days, then 2 days. I found out I'm getting 100 mclwhatever according to the pathology report... so that will be 12.5 left in me after 14 days? I dont really understand the half-halflifes... I guess thats how it works??

I'll still have to do my best to keep my distance, sleep in the other bedroom for a few weeks, and send the baby to daycare for a couple weeks while hubby is at work because he is very clingy. I was contemplating not getting RAI at all since my cancer was contained within the nodule.... but then I saw the statistic of re-occurance without RAI. It almost never happens with it.

I'm halfway there with my journey. It sucks, but could be alot worse. I thank God that its not an external ongoing radiation, or worse, chemo. I am also thankful no hypo as I'm getting Thyrogen injections.


----------



## AndiB

Hi Everyone....I am still doing very good! My eyes seems to being staying controlled with swelling while taking Acular for my eyes. I would have to say...I am quite worried with the hair loss. I have long thick hair and it is pretty thin now. I am scared to wash my hair anymore, because of the excessive hair loss. I was told it is not from the RAI? Last two days need a nap around 3pm. Mmmmm....But during the day, lots of energy, feeling alert, overall just feeling good. I had my blood work done the other day, so a little anxious to see what my levels are? My blood pressure is great and finally have a pulse of 61, not 142. I think I have had some hormone dumping a couple of times...during that time I was super anxious, felt jittery and within an hour it went away. Not sure what dumping feels like? 
I just hope all of us that take this RAI stay safe with it. It is always in the back of my mind. Surgery also worried me. So, no matter what way I went I guess I will always wish for the other. At least I am feeling better and need to move forward to a healthy beginning, to another chapter of my life. hugs6


----------



## CareBear3030

Please tell me more about your eyes. When I first started this journey, one of the symptoms I've noticed is my right eye bulges ever so slightly. At the eye doc I asked him about Graves Opth... disease. At first he didnt see it, but after I forgot he was looking he did see it. He said I do have a "leeettle" lid lag and looking from the top of my head, my eye did protrude just slightly.

I see people say RAI effects the eyes if you do have the disease, so what can I do. My endo tells me basically other than the eye drops there is no way to prevent something happening. It either will or wont.

So what is Acular?


----------



## Andros

AndiB said:


> Hi Everyone....I am still doing very good! My eyes seems to being staying controlled with swelling while taking Acular for my eyes. I would have to say...I am quite worried with the hair loss. I have long thick hair and it is pretty thin now. I am scared to wash my hair anymore, because of the excessive hair loss. I was told it is not from the RAI? Last two days need a nap around 3pm. Mmmmm....But during the day, lots of energy, feeling alert, overall just feeling good. I had my blood work done the other day, so a little anxious to see what my levels are? My blood pressure is great and finally have a pulse of 61, not 142. I think I have had some hormone dumping a couple of times...during that time I was super anxious, felt jittery and within an hour it went away. Not sure what dumping feels like?
> I just hope all of us that take this RAI stay safe with it. It is always in the back of my mind. Surgery also worried me. So, no matter what way I went I guess I will always wish for the other. At least I am feeling better and need to move forward to a healthy beginning, to another chapter of my life. hugs6


So good to hear from you!! If you had a "dump" that probably caused hair loss. Keep the faith. Your hair will grow back.

When do you go in for labs to see if you need to be placed on thyroxine replacement?

Are you seeing an Ophthalmologist for eye care? If not, I do recommend it.


----------



## CareBear3030

While I was looking at being diagnosed with Graves, I did line one up... then cancer came along and I've been a mess. I honestly forgot all about it! I guess I need to call in the morning to make sure I can get in before my RAI on the 6th!!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee

Hey--can someone tell me how RAI can affect your eyes? My daughter had RAI 3 years ago when she was 17. She often complains about her eyes being dry, but I never made a connection that it could be from her ablation or connected to autoimmune thyroid disease. She's between insurances right now so she has to settle for the free or almost free clinics. If this is something she should be following up I can tell her to mention it when she sees the clinic resource person this week.


----------



## Andros

CareBear3030 said:


> While I was looking at being diagnosed with Graves, I did line one up... then cancer came along and I've been a mess. I honestly forgot all about it! I guess I need to call in the morning to make sure I can get in before my RAI on the 6th!!


Early intervention is essential. You can go on Pred-pak for RAI. That is supposed to help protect the eyes. Talk to the ophthalmologist about this.


----------



## AndiB

ACULAR; is a medication used for temporarily relieve itching eyes caused by seasonal allergies. It is also used to prevent and treat eye swelling due to a certain type of eye surgery. Ketorolac belongs to a class of drugs known as NONSTEROIDAL antiinflammatory drug. It works by blocking certain natural substances in your body to reduce pain and swelling. This is what the description says. It has worked very well for me. It is keeping my eyes controlled, I feel. I believe steroids are pretty strong for the eyes. Being Acular is a non-steroid it is probably safer to use. I am going this week to see my eye doctor and I am going to ask him. I am curious too. 
I look 24/7 at my eyes. And to me my right eye will swell a little, go down and then switches with the left eye, it calms down. Some days it looks good and the next day one is slightly swelling. To me...it looks rounder, than buldging. But I am also told by my nuclear doctor my eyes looked good and most GD patients have a mild case of TED. So maybe this is just a mild case I have? I pray it is! He said in a few weeks everything should calm down with the RAI I received.


----------



## AndiB

Hi Andros,

I received my test results back today....TSH 0.01, still low. T4 1.3 range is 0.8-1.8 and T3 3.3 range is 2.3-4.2. It has been two weeks today, so I am sure they are still adjusting. I feel good still. I get labs done again in 4 weeks. My dr is staying on top of things and watching me closely.


----------



## GD Women

Sounds great. By doing Labs every 4 weeks you will be on top catching hypo levels sooner so you can start replacement pills. Your doctor sounds smart and like a keeper. A good doctor is half the battle. Great job!


----------



## AndiB

I am actually using my Intern doctor. I have been with her for over 20 years. I absolutely love her. She was there more for me than the Endo Dr. which I felt I was just another number with a thyroid problem. On vacation all the time, never returned my calls, just didnt show she cared. I actually been lucky with most of my doctors, except this one. You think it is possible my levels might just stay where they are? Possible, by doubtful. From my understanding this RAI stays in you, as active for 3 weeks? My dosage was very low, so who knows?? Talk soon and thx for responding.


----------



## mum2bradley

How long from when you were diagnosed with Graves until you got RAI? I was just diagnosed this month but my Endo said that I would likely have to have one. I have been on Tapazole 60mg/day and proponol 120mg/day and still not feeling great.
T


----------



## AndiB

Hi...I was diagnosed in April 2010, however my dr feels I have most likely had it for a year or so. I went through some stress 2009 and it appears it brought out the GD. I felt very good after the RAI. But again I did not have a high dosage of it, 8mm. My levels are in the middle after two weeks of treatment. I am concerned with my eyes. They appear to swell in one eye and then disappear. Ive been to an Opthalmologist before RAI and was told they were fine at that time. He prescibed Acular, which I feel has helped control the swelling. Its not dramatic swelling, but enough where I can see a difference in my eyes. I am actually seeing the Opthalmologist today. I need peace of mind they are ok and if not, what can we do about it. I am just staying on top of it. It freaks me out and probably making it worse, because I worry about my eyes so much. Now...my question is if I had eye issues from the beginning why was I pursued to do RAI vs surgery? I heard surgery you do not get the eye issue? I am going to ask the question today. Surgery has many risks too and the thought of a parathyroid or voicebox nicked also scared me. You will have life long issues with that too. Can't win either way with the treatments for GD. Good luck to you....I hope I didnt sound negative?? I guess I am a little sad today with regards to my eyes  Overall I have been positive and feeling very well!!!


----------



## AndiB

Ive been doing so good since RAI on Sept 14th, but last night, not so good! It was strange....at about midnight I woke up with my heart pounding, heart beat in my ear and jittery. What was this? Thyroid storm? Tomorrow will be three weeks since I have had the RAI, so I am thinking maybe it is still working in me??? Anyone know?


----------



## GD Women

You might still have some thyroid activity. RAI doesn't work all at once. In most cases it works slowly even when at the hypo stage for medication. RAI will keep working for years after and that is usually the reason for med. dose changes throughout the thyroid journey. If your heart pounding occurs too much, then you might want to discuss it with the doctor.


----------

